# What do you use to sharpen your knife?



## tocws2002 (Apr 29, 2015)

I need to sharpen and hone my knives (pocket, hunting, and kitchen) and was wondering what others use to get theirs sharp. I've been considering the Lansky Diamond Deluxe Sharpening System as it looks easy enough to use, it's small and compact, and appears reasonably priced. Anyone use this particular system? Thoughts/comments? 

Anything other systems to consider? I want something that doesn't cost a fortune, is easy enough to use that I will actually use it, and gives repeatable/predictable results.

Thanks,

-jason


----------



## Sprung (Apr 29, 2015)

Subscribed - because I've been thinking about asking the same question. Especially since I have no experience with sharpening a knife.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a Tormek that I use for my turning gouges that I absolutely swear by. I get excellent repeatable results every time on my gouges. It came with a knife sharpening jig that I do not get the same results with. Probably because I have not used it as much as I have for gouges. I try it often but always end up going back to either an oil stone or water stone. I have used one for so many years its almost second nature. I did find that a leather strop mounted on a piece of wood is invaluable though. When I started making knives it was almost a rite of passage to be able to shave with the edge on your knife. The leather strop was the difference for me.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

I use a Spyderco Sharpmaker. I've used several different types of stones and some of those other "easy" gyzmos and I even have a Worksharp 3000 but I'm sold on the Sharpmaker. It would take a lot of convincing to even get me to try anything else now.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 29, 2015)

I use my KMG grinder to put a hair popping edge on it.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> I use my KMG grinder to put a hair popping edge on it.



Man I wish. THAT would get me to switch lol.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Smiths-DFPK-D...id=1430360431&sr=8-4&keywords=knife+sharpener


I use this and love it, easy to learn portable and gets em scary sharp. I have a set of Japanese water stones when I wanna get crazy super scary makes a scalpel look dull sharp but that's not really neccasary most of the time and took a long time to learn.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a lansky diamond sharpening, and its not good for kitchen knives. Only for smaller knives. Problem in lansky its very difficult to obtain the angle on the knife because every knife width is different. Also very difficult to screw the knife so it doesnt move. I get very good results on cheap low quality knives 50-56 hrc but on my Ats34 knives 60hrc, i struggle to get good edge. Thats a problem on all sharpeners. I am not looking for sharp but scary sharp. If you want sharp then lansky is OK. My suggestion for kitchen knives its water stones. For smaller knives wicked edge.


----------



## Strider (Apr 30, 2015)

Water stones or their simpler and cheaper version- sandpaper. Tape them, clamp them, roll them. Multifunctional! All sorts of grits, all sorts of goodies. Just let go of the fear of ruining the knife and your hand will learn it and do it with you thinking about next year's anniversary gifts and planning a nice detailed trip for your wife and the outfit she's going to wear (or not, if you goo boogie :D). 
I would go for the Wicked edge, but damn, that thing costs like solid gold.
I rally get good results with a mere, smooth steeling/honing rod. Nobody uses them anymore, and yet I get them shaving sharp. It has both to do with the knife and with the sharpening tool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

I use my dad's old system. It's called Razor Edge. They still sell it but it doesn't look the same. I can get anything with an edge crazy sharp, provided it fits in the guide and on the stone...












Followed by my own home made leather strop. I used a sliceof walnut to mount it on. Remember the old 2 ring leather belts from the 70's...yep. that is what I cut up to use....still works!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 30, 2015)

Strops are a must. They really do make the difference. I am yet to discover whether the myth that cigarete ashe on a piece of leather equals 30 000 grit. Saw it in some Hungaryan documentary

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yuk....then your hands n leather smell like an ashtray? No thanks...


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 30, 2015)

For quick touch ups on kitchen knives and such here is what I use- 

http://www.amazon.com/Lansky-4-rod-Crock-Sharpener-LCD5D/dp/B000B8FW0E

The one I have is from the late 70's or early 80's before they started making different grit sticks. Nice sharp knives fairly quickly as long as you don't nick them up. Every once in a while I'll get out the oil stones to clean up any nicks in the blades.


----------



## Strider (Apr 30, 2015)

Good point. After sharpening, the food must taste like cancer. Perhaps some other source for wood, paper or such. 
I must buy myself some stones. Naniwa? 
Oh, and what is the difference between artificial and natural?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Strider said:


> Good point. After sharpening, the food must taste like cancer. Perhaps some other source for wood, paper or such.
> I must buy myself some stones. Naniwa?
> Oh, and what is the difference between artificial and natural?



I'm sure Naniwa is a good stone, but I would rather have a Belgian Blue Whetstone. I have my dad's and it is still in great shape....and if you want to go crazy fine grit, go with a diamond plate.


----------



## ClintW (Apr 30, 2015)

DMT and EZE Lap diamond stones. yes a little on the pricey side, but they last basically forever and never dish out. With some small wood wedges. The wedges help to train your hand the proper angle each time. Cut several degrees for different uses of the knife to be sharpened. If you want you could sharpen cermaic knives with em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 30, 2015)

True, diamonds are the thing for ceramics, but I am no chef haha, hence those knives don't do me good. 
Oh, I've seen what DMT products do. Worth every buck, whatever their price is. They last forever you say? I had Lidl diamond stones, a couple of bucks I paid. The adhesive just faile, and it looked like diamond dust on a worn out tape.
Oh! You mean the coticule stones, ripjack? Thank you for reminding me, I wanted do buy some. Never did.

What do you guys say about the Norton tools. I have my granpa's pocket sharpener. It is very fine, but to soft and crumbly. Never found use.


----------



## bluedot (Apr 30, 2015)

Work sharp makes a field sharpener with two diamond grits, a crock stick and a leather strop. This system Is portable and provides a guide to maintain a 20 degree angle. The item number is WSGFS221


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have 2 dmt diamond plates. I got em on black friday, cheap!! I have had them a few years now with no complaints.

Yes the corticle or how ever you spell it...those are nice...

@Strider


----------



## Strider (May 1, 2015)

Thank you. 
A friend of mine made a box with long holes, in which he places sandpaper, leather for strop, paste, and has a rotating cap that holds two ceramic rods, hones and two brass guard rods like Spyderco Sharpmaker. Also, the box has holes for the angles and grooves so you can put the rods horizontally, thus making a make-shift whetstone.
I think that that is a projec. all shoud endeavour into.


----------

